# Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet



## spamer (31. Mai 2011)

*Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet*

In China wird der erste Bulldozer FX-8130P gelistet, sein Preis beträgt 1998,0 Yuan. Dies entspricht etwa 215 Euro. 

Laut der Webseite bzw. Google Übersetzer sind 100 Stück in der Region Wuhan auf Lager.

Klingt gut hoffentlich entpuppt sich das nicht als Ente.


Quelle: ¡ï³å»Ê¹ÚÌØ¼Û¡ïAMD FX-8130P AMD 8ºËÐÄCPU ÍÆÍÁ»ú µÈ´ýÉÏÊÐ-ÌÔ±¦Íø


----------



## Andrej (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Aber 215 Euro ist ziemlich wenig,für das Top Model das 50% schneller sein soll,als der Intel 2600K für ca.245 Euro


----------



## Darkfleet85 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Intel war P/L schon immer viel teurer, das weiss doch jeder


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Vielleicht ist es ja nicht schneller und ist deshalb so günstig.


----------



## The_Checker (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Oh Mann wär das geil!!!
BTW "China-Ente" fände ich jetzt nicht so toll.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Ja und in China kosten die Dinger vielleicht auch weniger..

Hier in der Schweiz kostet ein Brot auch so viel wie eine übernachtung in einem schicken Hotel in Thailand..


----------



## kühlprofi (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es ja nicht schneller und ist deshalb so günstig.


 
Ja ne das denke ich nicht, AMD will einfach einen grossen Absatz und den kriegen sie so auch wenn er schneller (wäre/ist).
Intel ist halt schon immer zu teuer gewesen mMn


----------



## Schaffe89 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Das Topmodell sollte nie schneller sein als ein 2600k.
Siehe Folien zur Verkaufsstrategie.


----------



## eMMelol (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Intel war P/L schon immer viel teurer, das weiss doch jeder


 
Jap oder man sollte mit so Verallgemeinerungen lieber nicht umherwerfen denn die erweisen sich meist als falsch... oder ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal so Intel baut auch seit jeher die leistungsfähigeren Prozessoren(BEHAUPTUNG!). 

Topic:

Ich fände das mehr als gut wenn nun wirklich schon ein paar Bulldozer im Handel wären, auch wenn das in China ist, wäre das nun mal wieder ein Indiz für den Release im Juni worauf ich doch sehr hoffe. Fände es echt super die nächsten paar Tage mal echte Benchmarks zum Bulldozer zu sehen. Vllt komm ich ja auf die Idee mir auch einen zu holen ^^.

mfg eMMe


----------



## thescythe (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Ente geröstet, nur sauer macht lustig : AMD Needs to Boost Clock-Speed of FX "Bulldozer" Chips - Sources - X-bit labs


----------



## Darkfleet85 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



eMMelol schrieb:


> Jap oder man sollte mit so Verallgemeinerungen lieber nicht umherwerfen denn die erweisen sich meist als falsch... oder ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal so Intel baut auch seit jeher die leistungsfähigeren Prozessoren(BEHAUPTUNG!).
> 
> Topic:
> 
> ...


 
Ja aber eben, P/L bezieht sich auf die Leistung pro Euro, hatte immer AMD und komischerweise lief immer alles auf höchster Einstellung und Auflösung super flüssig, keine Ahnung was ihr macht,

Was interessieren mich auf Produkte abgestimmte Benchmarks? Herzlich wenig, schon wenn du heute die neuste Hardware kaufst wird diese für 3-4 Jahre reichen, da die Software, vorallem Games auf die Mittel, Einsteigerklasse abgestimmt sind um einen hohen Absatz zu gewährleisten. Wer sich eine neue 1000 Euro Intel CPU kauft ist da selberschuld


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Klingt eher nach einer billigen Raubkopie ^^


----------



## Panto (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



Andrej schrieb:


> Aber 215 Euro ist ziemlich wenig,für das Top Model *das 50% schneller sein soll*,als der Intel 2600K für ca.245 Euro


 
das glaubst du doch selber nicht


----------



## Andrej (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



Panto schrieb:


> das glaubst du doch selber nicht



Der Glaube ist das einzige,was mir noch bleibt in dieser Welt.


----------



## Gast20141127 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Ist wohl ein ziemlich mieser Fake wenn man ein bisschen weiter unten liest: (hab das wichtige mal rot gemacht)



产品名称：AMD 羿龙*X4 9750*
售后服务: 全国联保
适用类型: 台式机
CPU主频: 3.0GHz以上
接口类型: *Socket AM3*
包装形式: 原包
核心数: 四核心



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

habs mal mit nem grünen Pfeil markiert.

Dazu noch was vom Charlie von gestern:
semiaccurate.com: Bulldozer and Ivy Bridge both delayed a bit


----------



## ArnoGK (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



Andrej schrieb:


> Aber 215 Euro ist ziemlich wenig,für das Top Model  das 50% schneller sein soll,als der Intel 2600K für ca.245 Euro


 



Panto schrieb:


> das glaubst du doch selber nicht


 
 Ich glaubs auch nicht..


----------



## graefchen (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Mehr als Hype gabs um den Bulldozer eh noch nicht. Sobald erst mal ein Releasedatum kommt, können auch Benchmarks kommen und erste Vorabmodelle auftauchen.


----------



## X Broster (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Warten wir erstmal das B3 Stepping ab.


----------



## zøtac (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Intel war P/L schon immer viel teurer, das weiss doch jeder


Würde AMD mal wieder schnellere Prozessoren als Intel hinbekommen würden sie das Topmodell auch für 1000€ verkaufen, gabs ja schon. 
Die Sache ist nur das sie ihre Prozzis ohne richtig gutes PLV nicht los bekommen, könnte man sich ja gleich den schnelleren Intel kaufen


----------



## klink (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



gustlegga schrieb:


> Ist wohl ein ziemlich mieser Fake wenn man ein bisschen weiter unten liest: (hab das wichtige mal rot gemacht)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab ich auch direkt gesehen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



zøtac schrieb:


> Würde AMD mal wieder schnellere Prozessoren als Intel hinbekommen würden sie das Topmodell auch für 1000€ verkaufen, gabs ja schon.
> Die Sache ist nur das sie ihre Prozzis ohne richtig gutes PLV nicht los bekommen, könnte man sich ja gleich den schnelleren Intel kaufen


 
Ja die grosse Masse hat auch lieber einen BigMac als ein feinses Stück Rossfleisch mit Kräuterbutter, aber muss ja nicht jeder mit dem Strom laufen


----------



## frequence (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ja die grosse Masse hat auch lieber einen BigMac als ein feinses Stück Rossfleisch mit Kräuterbutter, aber muss ja nicht jeder mit dem Strom laufen


 
Langsam wird deine Argumentation sehr dünn......


----------



## Krabbat (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

falls einer hier im forum geld über hat könnte er ja mal son ding aus china bestellen 
dann kann er gucken, ob der bd funktioniert und wie schnell er ist...
aber es will wahrscheinlich keiner das risiko eingehen (ich auch nicht), sein geld in eine billige kopie zu investieren


----------



## noghry (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Da ja nun die ersten BD's gesichtet wurden, kann man doch vielleicht noch von einen Hardlaunch ausgehen. Ich hoff, das es so kommt 
Dann wird der Druck auf Intel endlich mal wieder größer.
Gruß


----------



## mmayr (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Sicher wieder ein chinesisches Plagiat!

Ich finde die Gerüchte immer geil, dass BD vieeeeel schneller als der 2600K sein soll. Sollte AMD diesmal wirkich die Leistungskrone an sich reißen können, wirds gaaaanz knapp werden.
Aber die AMD Jünger wollens ohnehin nicht glauben. Am Schluss, wenns doch nichts wird, ist BD ja immer noch der P/L-Sieger!
Wenns AMD nicht schafft, ein halbes Jahr nach dem 2600K ein schnelleres Modell auf den Markt zu bringen, dann sind sie eh die absoluten Looser!

Ach ja, das sind ja die gleichen, die auf der Grafikfront auch nichts auszurichten vermögem gegem NVidia!


----------



## mannefix (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Peking Ente


----------



## Krabbat (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



> Ach ja, das sind ja die gleichen, die auf der Grafikfront auch nichts auszurichten vermögem gegem NVidia!



auf der grafikfront machen die momentan allerdings weiter boden gut  gegen nvidia (war vor einigen wochen auch auf der pcgh webseite)
im cpu segment liegen sie leider weit zurück (ohne bd momentan), wodurch dem markt die konkuerrenz fehlt


----------



## NEWNUB (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

ich bin zwar neu hier aber ich halte mich mal daran und lasse mich dann mal morgen abend überraschen was dabei raus kommt nach der pressekonfi von AMD by DEr computertex
info hier AMD's Bulldozer expected to get Computex outing | thinq_oder nicht P?


----------



## Krabbat (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

wäre zu genial, wenn amd den bd morgen vorstellen würde
ich glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht dran, fändes es aber sehr gut


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Intel war P/L schon immer viel teurer, das weiss doch jeder



Schonmal nen Athlon 64 oder so zu Release gekauft?



Krabbat schrieb:


> auf der grafikfront machen die momentan allerdings weiter boden gut  gegen nvidia (war vor einigen wochen auch auf der pcgh webseite)
> im cpu segment liegen sie leider weit zurück (ohne bd momentan), wodurch dem markt die konkuerrenz fehlt


 
Die schnellste Single Grafikkarte von AMD ist gerade mal so schnell wie Die zweitschnellste von Nvidia. Wo machen sie da Boden gut? 
Die 5870 war zumindest noch schneller als die 470.


----------



## Cuddleman (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



gustlegga schrieb:


> Ist wohl ein ziemlich mieser Fake wenn man ein bisschen weiter unten liest: (hab das wichtige mal rot gemacht)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Manchmal hilft auch das bescheidene Übersetzen einer Webseite weiter!!!!!!!!! Vorallem mit dem lustig zu lesenden Übersetzungsworten, wo man schon wieder an den Atomausstieg erinnert wird!

item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10505340290 - Translator
http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...4635860&queryType=cat&scname=qbippEFNRCDUrbrQ


----------



## marv04 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Ich weiß es passt nicht wirklich hierher, aber was haltet ihr von diesem angeblich ersten Llano Test ?!

Google Übersetzer


----------



## Krabbat (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

nochmal zu amd im grafiksektor: von den marktanteilen her machen sie boden auf nvidia gut
und das ist schließlich entscheiden!
die schnellste singlechip-grafikkarte haben sie zwar nicht, aber die kauft auch prozentual ,auf die ganze welt bezogen, gesehen kaum jemand und daher ist das egal


----------



## Cuddleman (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



mmayr schrieb:


> Sicher wieder ein chinesisches Plagiat!
> 
> Ich finde die Gerüchte immer geil, dass BD vieeeeel schneller als der 2600K sein soll. Sollte AMD diesmal wirkich die Leistungskrone an sich reißen können, wirds gaaaanz knapp werden.
> Aber die AMD Jünger wollens ohnehin nicht glauben. Am Schluss, wenns doch nichts wird, ist BD ja immer noch der P/L-Sieger!
> ...


 
Man stelle sich mal vor, diese Argumentation würde man zu diversen Automarken adaptieren. Ein kleiner Krieg würde dann wohl ausbrechen  . Meine Meinung: Jedem das seine. 
Wir sind Individuen, deshalb dürfen wir individuell Entscheiden. Wenn nicht, gibts ne neue Braunkultur , wo man hinterher alles nochmal richtig machen kann.


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



Krabbat schrieb:


> nochmal zu amd im grafiksektor: von den marktanteilen her machen sie boden auf nvidia gut
> und das ist schließlich entscheiden!
> die schnellste singlechip-grafikkarte haben sie zwar nicht, aber die kauft auch prozentual ,auf die ganze welt bezogen, gesehen kaum jemand und daher ist das egal


 
Also ich persönlich glaube schon das es einige Leute gibt die sich eine GTX580 kaufen. Sie ist ja sogar in ein paar High End Fertigrechnern drin die es in Zeitschriften usw gibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Es gibt auch einige, die sich die schnellste Grafikkarte kaufen, aber beiden Fraktionen ist eigentlich klar, dass das unnötig ist, ist halt ein "must have".


----------



## TheMF6265 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

es gibt auch viele, die sich die schnellste Dual-GPU Graka kaufen, die wiederum AMD bietet, also wayne 

hat nicht so viel mit Bulli zu tun denk ich


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Naja, wirklich schneller ist sie nicht. Eher gleichauf wenn man die Lautstäkre mit einberechnet.
Die GTX580 ist dagegen in der Regel um einiges schneller.

Aber ich glaube das ist nicht das Thema hier.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Naja, wirklich schneller ist sie nicht. Eher gleichauf wenn man die Lautstäkre mit einberechnet.



Die ist dann schneller, wenn man sie schneller erwartet, eben bei sehr hohen Auflösungen und da punktet sie auch mit dem höheren Videoram.


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die ist dann schneller, wenn man sie schneller erwartet, eben bei sehr hohen Auflösungen und da punktet sie auch mit dem höheren Videoram.


 
Das stimmt.
Ich weiß eigentlich wo und was...aber ich finde die GTX 580 als Gesamtpaket dennoch besser


----------



## TheMF6265 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

die GTX 580 interessiert hier leider gerade nicht, Bulldozer ist das Thema


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Ich finde die GTX 570/AMD 6970 sehr gut, kaum langsamer aber deutlich günstiger und wenn man bedenkt, dass die kommende Generation eh wieder schneller wird, lohnt das Top Modell eigentlich nie.


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde die GTX 570/AMD 6970 sehr gut, kaum langsamer aber deutlich günstiger und wenn man bedenkt, dass die kommende Generation eh wieder schneller wird, lohnt das Top Modell eigentlich nie.


 
Deswegen bin ich auch immernoch der Meinung das die GTX570 die sinnvollste Karte auf dem Markt ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich auch immernoch der Meinung das die GTX570 die sinnvollste Karte auf dem Markt ist


 
Gepaart mit einem potenten Bulldozer, um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen.


----------



## Agr9550 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die schnellste Single Grafikkarte von AMD ist gerade mal so schnell wie Die zweitschnellste von Nvidia. Wo machen sie da Boden gut?
> Die 5870 war zumindest noch schneller als die 470.


 
und wer hat zur zeit die schnellste dual gpu karte die sogar billiger is 

bevor ich mir 2 nv karten kauf,kauf ich mir lieber 2x 6950 und flash die beide auf 6970 um mal schauen was dann schneller is  (geht gerade nur um den preis und performance ) achja und 4x 6970 (4x umgeflashte 6950) sind auch schneller wie 2 gtx 580 bevor nun kommt "dann kauf ich mir ne 2te"    und wenn du direkt 4 gtx 580 kaufst kauf ich 2x 6990 + 2 wakü kühler  somit ist ne ati karte def die bessere/schlauer wahl  

gtx 580 = 400
umgeflashte 6950 aka 6970 = 200


----------



## blackedition94 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gepaart mit einem potenten Bulldozer, um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen.


 
Hoffen wirs dass er potent wird, ich hab da so ein richtig mieses Gefühl....(*Glaskugel raushol*) ...und wenn ich mir dann noch die Daten von Ivybridge anschau bekomme ich eindeutig Angst um AMD.
Weil selbst wenns richtig richtig gut läuft wäre der größte Bulli etwas schneller wie ein i7 2600k,denke ich zumindest, mehr aber nicht. Dann kommt aber wegen dem doch recht späten Erscheinungstermin vom Bulli, gleich Ivybridge und die wird dann  nochmal 30% draufpacken, halte ich zumindest für realistisch. Dann ist AMD eindeutig wieder Mainstream und nix mit High-End.

Naja ich pack meine Glaskugel dann mal wieder weg  

Auf jeden fall wirds spannend in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten 

Vlt. gibts ja eine große Überraschung


----------



## Cleriker (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Also vom Preis her gesehen befürchte ich auch, dass er nicht sonderlich schnell wird. Aber ich hoffe natürlich das gegenteil.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



blackedition94 schrieb:


> Hoffen wirs dass er potent wird, ich hab da so ein richtig mieses Gefühl....(*Glaskugel raushol*) ...und wenn ich mir dann noch die Daten von Ivybridge anschau bekomme ich eindeutig Angst um AMD.
> Weil selbst wenns richtig richtig gut läuft wäre der größte Bulli etwas schneller wie ein i7 2600k,denke ich zumindest, mehr aber nicht. Dann kommt aber wegen dem doch recht späten Erscheinungstermin vom Bulli, gleich Ivybridge und die wird dann  nochmal 30% draufpacken, halte ich zumindest für realistisch. Dann ist AMD eindeutig wieder Mainstream und nix mit High-End.


 
Ivy wird ja, wie es nun aussieht, auch später kommen, wenn Bulldozer im August flächendeckend verfügbar ist, ist noch viel Zeit bis Ivy, dann kann auch noch mehr von Bulldozer kommen, wie ein 5 Modul Prozessor.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Das stimmt. Vielleicht passt an die Stelle ja der 8150 der schonmal erwähnt wurde, den aber niemend zuordnen kann...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Warten wir es einfach ab, jeden Tag ein neuer "Gerüchte" Thread über Bulldozer ist schon zu viel des Guten. So lange dauert es nicht mehr, bis er vorgestellt wird, dann wissen wir definitiv mehr.


----------



## blackedition94 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ivy wird ja, wie es nun aussieht, auch später kommen, wenn Bulldozer im August flächendeckend verfügbar ist, ist noch viel Zeit bis Ivy, dann kann auch noch mehr von Bulldozer kommen, wie ein 5 Modul Prozessor.


 
Wäre toll, wenn das klappen würde. Wobei Intel, dass ja auch weiß und alles daran setzen wird, die Nr.1 in Leistung zu bleiben und zwar immer. Wobei ein 5 Modul Bulli ja erstmal nicht so viel bringen würde,  so lange es nicht genügend optimierung auf 5Module/10 Kerne gibt. AMD will ja anscheinend auch ende des Jahres nochmal etwas höher getaktete Bullis nachschieben, wenn man den geleakten folien glauben darf.


----------



## blackedition94 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warten wir es einfach ab, jeden Tag ein neuer "Gerüchte" Thread über Bulldozer ist schon zu viel des Guten. So lange dauert es nicht mehr, bis er vorgestellt wird, dann wissen wir definitiv mehr.


 
So siehts aus


----------



## Cleriker (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Doppelpost... Böser Junge!
Intel kann von mir aus alles daren setzen "immer" schneller zu sein... gelingen wird ihnen das aber nicht!
Ist ja auch erst seit ein paar Jahren so. Bis zum Athlon64 haben sowas auch schon andere behauptet. Ich warte dann schonmal auf den "nächsten P4".


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



blackedition94 schrieb:


> AMD will ja anscheinend auch ende des Jahres nochmal etwas höher getaktete Bullis nachschieben, wenn man den geleakten folien glauben darf.


 
Das wird Intel sicher auch machen, sobald Bulldozer da ist, schiebt Intel einen i7 2700k oder 2800k hinterher.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Mai 2011)

Wenn die sich so gut übertakten lassen, dann könnten sie sogar einen 3000k bringen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Du darfst den Turbo Modus nicht vergessen, alles muss innerhalb der TDP bleiben, ist nicht so einfach und gerade bei Sandy ist die Spannung recht hoch, wenn der Turbo Modus aktiv ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Dann machen sie halt 125W draus.
Oder sie bringen noch Extrafrunktionen raus


----------



## Cleriker (31. Mai 2011)

Wieso? Die können doch einfach  eine tdp von 140 angeben. Dann sollte das doch klappen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Dann machen sie halt 125W draus.
> Oder sie bringen noch Extrafrunktionen raus


 
Laut Intel wird es keine höhere TDP bei Sockel 1155 geben, daher rechne ich ja auch nicht mit 6 Kernern.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Mai 2011)

Achso, ja dann ist das Spielfeld ja begrenzt.


----------



## Superwip (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



> Laut Intel wird es keine höhere TDP bei Sockel 1155 geben, daher rechne ich ja auch nicht mit 6 Kernern.


 
Mit Ivy Bridge 22nm gehen sich locker sechs, wahrscheinlich auch acht Kerne @95W aus; trotzdem würde es mich sehr wundern, wenn mit Ivy Bridge Sechskerner für Sockel 1155 kommen

Der Grund für meine Überzeugung ist eine andere Aussage von Intel: "20% mehr Leistung"- mit einer Steigerung der Kernzahl sollte da mindestens +50% genannt werden...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Mit Ivy Bridge 22nm gehen sich locker sechs, wahrscheinlich auch acht Kerne @95W aus; trotzdem würde es mich sehr wundern, wenn mit Ivy Bridge Sechskerner für Sockel 1155 kommen



Nicht mit den Taktraten, die man dann anpeilt und einen 6 Kerner, der geringer getaktet ist als ein Quad halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.

Andererseits will Intel ja aber auch nicht seine High End Plattform unter Druck setzen, wenn sie Ivy Bridge CPUs für einen günstigen Sockel rausbringt, die dann die High End Schiene schlagen.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Mit Ivy Bridge 22nm gehen sich locker sechs, wahrscheinlich auch acht Kerne ?


----------



## da_exe (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nicht mit den Taktraten, die man dann anpeilt und einen 6 Kerner, der geringer getaktet ist als ein Quad halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Andererseits will Intel ja aber auch nicht seine High End Plattform unter Druck setzen, wenn sie Ivy Bridge CPUs für einen günstigen Sockel rausbringt, die dann die High End Schiene schlagen.



Heute ist`s doch schon fast so, das des Performance Segment mit SB2600/k "fast gleichwertig" ist bzw. in Preis/Leistung mit den überteuerten High End i7 CPUs (6 Kerner und 4 Kerner) der ersten Generation locker mithalten kann. Deswegen werden doch auch bald die Sandy E`s nachgeschoben, um den Abstand wieder herzustellen. Mindestens ein 6er oder vllt. mehr(?) wird wohl früher oder später spätestens mit Ivy kommen, nehme ich an. Bin da nich auf dem laufenden, is also nur alles Spekulatius von meiner Seite. Denn wenn des Trigate Gedöns echt so viel `Saft-Einspar-Potential´ hat wie angekündigt, ist das TDP Limit ja allemal drin für mehr Takt und/oder mehr Kerne.

Jetzt komm ich zum Eigentlichen zurück, was ich eigentlich besteuern wollte , wenn die Verschiebung vom BDR "nur" wegen nem Stepping ist, dürftens doch nur so 2-3 Monate sein, oder ? Die Ausbeute bei GF soll doch ja angeblich so gut sein, das da Keine Probleme zu erwarten sind. 
Was auch sein könnte ist, da die Fusion Plattform so gut ankommt, deswegen kein Stock mehr da is, deswegen die Priorität auf Auswurf der selbigen liegt. Hab da irgendwie was gelesen vor kurzem.
Ich hoffe aber mal das nur Kinderkrankheiten zu bereinigen sind, die ja zwangsläufig mit ner neuen Generation zu erwarten sind, und nich ein generelles Design Problem besteht. Das wäre wahrlich unschön für AMD. Denn ob man alleine mit APUs, kommenden Tablets etc und Casual Systemen Konkurenzfähig bleiben wird ist fraglich. Zumal die Informations/Marketing Politik unter aller Kanone is was auch nich gerade dazu beiträgt mehr Markt Anteile zu erkämpfen. Aber wie so oft, die Hoffung stirbt zu letzt.

da war ja noch was.. ah Topic: Ich wette das isn Fake oder irgend ne Hinterhof Kopie von fleißigen Chinesen^^


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

integer kerne?


----------



## da_exe (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> integer kerne?


 
Was meinste? Von Intel was kommen wird ?


----------



## bulldozer (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Mit Ivy Bridge 22nm gehen sich locker sechs, wahrscheinlich auch acht Kerne @95W aus; trotzdem würde es mich sehr wundern, wenn mit Ivy Bridge Sechskerner für Sockel 1155 kommen
> 
> Der Grund für meine Überzeugung ist eine andere Aussage von Intel: "20% mehr Leistung"- mit einer Steigerung der Kernzahl sollte da mindestens +50% genannt werden...


 
Die 20% beziehen sich auf die rein architekturelle Performance, unabhängig von Kernen. Das heißt damit ist gemeint, dass Ivy Bridge Pro-Takt 20% schneller sein wird als Sandy Bridge.
Selbst Sandy Bridge-E welcher Ende 2011 kommt wird ja schon 6 Kerne haben und somit 50% schneller sein als der 2600k..

Mit 22nm dürften 8 Kerne locker drin sein mit 125W TDP denke ich und wenn man den selben Takt nimmt und +20% pro Takt Leistung einkalkuliert, dürfte Ivy Bridge mindestens um 120+% schneller als der jetzige 2600k sein.


----------



## Mindfuck (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



Agr9550 schrieb:


> und wer hat zur zeit die schnellste dual gpu karte die sogar billiger is
> 
> bevor ich mir 2 nv karten kauf,kauf ich mir lieber 2x 6950 und flash die beide auf 6970 um mal schauen was dann schneller is  (geht gerade nur um den preis und performance ) achja und 4x 6970 (4x umgeflashte 6950) sind auch schneller wie 2 gtx 580 bevor nun kommt "dann kauf ich mir ne 2te"    und wenn du direkt 4 gtx 580 kaufst kauf ich 2x 6990 + 2 wakü kühler  somit ist ne ati karte def die bessere/schlauer wahl
> 
> ...



Ich würde trotzdem bei meiner 580er bleiben allein schon wegen der besseren Bildqualität und aa! Bulldozer würde für mich auch nicht in Frage kommen ausser wenn er schneller als die neue highend Generation (x79) von Intel wird....


----------



## SwissGTO (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*

Entscheidend wird auch sein wie gut sich der BD übertakten lässt.
Mit SB sind locker 4.8-5GHz 24/7 machbar.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



SwissGTO schrieb:


> Entscheidend wird auch sein wie gut sich der BD übertakten lässt.
> Mit SB sind locker 4.8-5GHz 24/7 machbar.



Der is aber auch "nur" n 4kerner.

Glaube nicht, dass der BD so hoch gehen wird.

Ich schätze eher der wird sich mit dem 2500K ( oder ohne K ? Denn K heisst ja im grunde : Ich hab vor das Dingen zu übertakten = ca. 4,5 Ghz ) messen. Aber reine  Spekulation , wie alles was bis zum offiziellen Release rauskommt.

So gesehen Tee trinken und *auf Game-benches warten ( offizielle )*. Dann wird man sehen wie viele FPS ein BD so bringt , im Gegensatz zum 2500K/2600K. Vielleicht machen sich ja mehr als 4 Kerne doch langsam mal bezahlt .... wäre ja nett. Ansonsten würd n 4kerner wohl die nächsten Jahre auch reichen , was wiederum pro Intel wäre und den BD ziemlich überflüssig ( für die Gamer-Fraktion ).

Alles Andere ist Glaskugelforschung.


----------



## Superwip (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet*



> Nicht mit den Taktraten, die man dann anpeilt und einen 6 Kerner, der geringer getaktet ist als ein Quad halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.


 
Der Sechskerner müsste schon absolut unrealistisch niedrig getaktet sein, vor allem im Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass Ivy Bridge ja wesentlich höhere Taktraten bei gleicher TDP erreichen soll...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet !!!*



bulldozer schrieb:


> Die 20% beziehen sich auf die rein architekturelle Performance, unabhängig von Kernen.


 
Glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet*

Und vor allem wo steht, das sich die 20% auf die CPU! beziehen? Intel hat doch selbst gesagt, Sie wollen sich auf die iGPU konzentrieren, und die bekommt ja mal einfach ~30%(?) mehr Kerne. Also von daher mal den Ball flach halten bzgl. Ivy. Zumal das wohl noch nen gutes Jahr hin ist


----------



## Kev95 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet*

Bin ja echt mal gespannt wann AMD gedenkt die Bulldozer los zulassen.
Wobei ich mir immer noch die Frage stelle ob es 8 Kerne wirklich bringen....


----------



## Cleriker (3. Juni 2011)

Das muss sich noch zeigen. Die Vierkerner mussten sich genauso erst behaupten wie die sechser im Moment. Bei denen mit Acht oder auch mehr Kernen wird es nicht anders laufen.
Erst sagen alle brauch doch keiner und dann kommen doch Spiele und Anwendungen dafür.


----------



## Thunder1978 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet*

da bin ich ja mal gespannt könnte ich vielleicht noch in mein System rein hauen. ist zwar gerade fertig geworden aber mal sehen wa, wann es wirklich kommt.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Juni 2011)

Ich hoffe mal, dass sie nicht wirklich noch 90 Tage warten... aber wer weiss.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erster Bulldozer bei Chinesischem Händler gesichtet*

Naja, wenn sie das nächste Stepping auch für "nicht gut genug" befinden dauerts eventuell doppelt so lange, also 120-180 Tage.


----------

